# WIP Enclosure Pictures



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 24, 2013)

My father is in the process of making our Beardie/Tegu's enclosure. The bottom half is the tegu's and the top is two separate enclosures.

The tegu's portion is 8' long, 3' deep, 4'(I think) high. 

Please excuse dogbutt. She wouldn't move her lump-arse.












The tiled part will be filled with 1ft of substrate for burrowing.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

Faaan-cee! Very nice!


----------



## KritterKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks great! Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks great

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

